# Snowbirds ???



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Any snowbirds on this site. Just curious as to were you land when you go south and why you picked the area you go to.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Not me personally, but my parents are.

They spend the majority of the year ~ eight months in Plain City, UT. and then the other four months in Wickenburg, AZ due to the team roping scene and warm weather.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> Not me personally, but my parents are.
> 
> They spend the majority of the year ~ eight months in Plain City, UT. and then the other four months in Wickenburg, AZ due to the team roping scene and warm weather.


Thanks. I think we are looking at spots in Nevada, Southern Utah and Arizona along the Colorado River. Huge difference in places and costs.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My parents head for Yuma every winter. They stay in Laughlin, Quartsite and Bullhead City along the way. I guess they like the warm weather and to watch lemons grow.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> My parents head for Yuma every winter. They stay in Laughlin, Quartsite and Bullhead City along the way. I guess they like the warm weather and to watch lemons grow.


My Dad used to go to Yuma. A little far for me. Do you know the names of the places they went to in Bullhead and Laughlin ? And did they like the places ?


----------

